# Jordan Barrett looks fucking retarded in real candid without flattering lighting



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

He looks so dumb here:


Spoiler


















Meanwhile on his Instagram he looks like a fucking God of bones.

100% frauding with photoshop.

AND I think his face only looks good under certain angles and lighting so that we can see his bone structure better. His latest ig story:



Spoiler









Is Jordan a giant frauder or just alien that ONLY looks good with good lighting and angles?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> He looks so dumb here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Both


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 27, 2019)

I think he is bloaded as fuck now.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

his fwhr is too high, and probably too much compact midface, that's why imo


----------



## godsmistake (Sep 27, 2019)

still looks good


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> still looks good


Read comments of normies https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...an-Barrett-cuts-handsome-figure-New-York.html


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> Read comments of normies https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...an-Barrett-cuts-handsome-figure-New-York.html



I dare normies to post picture here, should prob look in the mirror before talking shit


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 27, 2019)

I never found Jordan good looking. He's just too abnormal, its a niche for male modeling. Chico on the other hand was always good looking because his looks never relied on hollow cheeks or bones. He's also more appealing to the general population.


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

streege said:


> his fwhr is too high, and probably too much compact midface, that's why imo


I always wondered how is it possible that his bone mass is so insane? He overdosed prenatal T or something... his zygos width is absurd.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> I always wondered how is it possible that his bone mass is so insane? He overdosed prenatal T or something... his zygos width is absurd.


don't know tbh, but it's not insane either although top tier, look at the meek's one, they are insane


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 27, 2019)

his pheno isnt classically handsome, thats why normies dont rate him

ofc he still looks good


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

hes a legend. he still looks good even when bloated.

just not psl 8 top tier like here







streege said:


> his fwhr is too high, and probably too much compact midface, that's why imo


bruh thats impossible


----------



## Linoob (Sep 27, 2019)

He just looks bloated as fuck these days


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Sep 27, 2019)

Face looks much slimmer on IG frauded pics.


----------



## Golden Glass 1 (Sep 27, 2019)

He obviously injected fillers into his face.


----------



## x30001 (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> He looks so dumb here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Skinmaxxed SupremePatty-lookinass in the cadid pics


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 27, 2019)

I have the same Fhwr but it looks shit on me. WTF?!


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> I have the same Fhwr but it looks shit on me. WTF?!


have u a compact midface nigga


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 27, 2019)

streege said:


> have u a compact midface nigga


Yeah I do, my skull is short. It’s much more horizontally developed


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 27, 2019)

gigacope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Yeah I do, my skull is short


not good you must have a long skull like hop otherwise compactmidface is not enough


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


Obviously on pro pics he looks God tier.






His side profile here is unmoggable.

But... those candids and some pics of him on red carpet where he looks like bloated Jenner Kardashian or sum shit..


----------



## shimada (Sep 27, 2019)

"He is not good looking. For starters he needs to have his hair shorn to barely nothing...his lips are thin, you can barely see his eyes, he seems a bit pudgy, and he looks as ordinary as any kid in LA. So why is DM reporting him as a celebrity again?"


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

shimada said:


> and he looks as ordinary as any kid in LA.


Evacuate from LA asap tbh.


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Sep 27, 2019)

hes just bloatmaxxing


----------



## MunteanuMarianAdelin (Sep 27, 2019)

be serious, i can make photo with angles and i swear a good girls choice will be me not him.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> He looks so dumb here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He looks good there, wtf?


----------



## Golden Glass 1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Golden Glass 1 said:


> He obviously injected fillers into his face.


If you seriously don’t see filler use between these pictures, and believe it’s all just natural face change, you’re on the kool aid.

Before (young and full of hope):











After (Looks like he smells funny):








Just look at all the extra fake looking volume in his lateral orbital rims in the last after pic, and compare it to his lateral orbital rims in the last before pic!


And for those who believe he’s just fat in those pics, here’s Colton Haynes, actor/model with good bones and both when fit and overweight. compare how his face just gets more full, while Barrett gets a ton of extra VOLUME to his face.












Finally, for those who swear Barrett’s face only looks like shit because he’s really overweight, here’s the final nail in the plastic coffin.......


Spoiler





















Your King is nothing more than a filler-bloated monster now.


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

Golden Glass 1 said:


> If you seriously don’t see filler use between these pictures, and believe it’s all just natural face change, you’re on the kool aid.
> 
> Before (young and full of hope):
> View attachment 121064
> ...


Tbh could be camera quality difference, distance from camera, angles, lighting, I dont know, but I know that he's been caught frauding already by adding some definition to his ramus, so yea... Chico and Opry mogs him but I still would pick his body without hesitation... better to be this freak of nature than recessed average subhuman.


----------



## Golden Glass 1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> Tbh could be camera quality difference, distance from camera, angles, lighting, I dont know, but I know that he's been caught frauding already by adding some definition to his ramus, so yea... Chico and Opry mogs him but I still would pick his body without hesitation... better to be this freak of nature than recessed average subhuman.



Hard disagree, the last pics that are from a longer distance have zero lens issues. Same thing with his talk show interview. He looks like a freak. The only thing I’d take of his is his status lmao.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 27, 2019)

Just got my OG account back! But yeah Barrett is ugly now.


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Sep 27, 2019)

he just need some fat buccal removal.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> Obviously on pro pics he looks God tier.
> 
> View attachment 121063
> 
> ...



Unmoggable?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Unmoggable?
> 
> 
> View attachment 121172


too narrow imo


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 27, 2019)

Compact midface forward growth..


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Unmoggable?
> 
> 
> View attachment 121172


Barrett mogs him but most likely both pictures are shopped the fuck out, so...


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

I just realised I have a higher fwhr than him.

why does his face look so wide?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I just realised I have a higher fwhr than him.
> 
> why does his face look so wide?


gtfo you have not more than 2.25 fwhr


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I just realised I have a higher fwhr than him.
> 
> why does his face look so wide?


No way you have higher Fwhr than this testosterone packed freak, his skull is insanely wide and with hair like this it's even more like a Ken doll weirdo looking Lego blockhead.

I actually wonder, does he store fat at zygos? Those are female like. Also his T levels must be like 1200+++ jfl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

streege said:


> gtfo you have not more than 2.25 fwhr


i defo do


streege said:


> gtfo you have not more than 2.25 fwhr


i defo do


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 27, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I just realised I have a higher fwhr than him.
> 
> why does his face look so wide?



His forehead is small, the nose is extremely small for his face, and he have a compact midface (massive zygos too) that's why.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> His forehead is small, the nose is extremely small for his face, and he have a compact midface (massive zygos too) that's why.


thats literally what makes his and my fwhr high except from the small nose since mine is wide.

i think its because he has a fringe haircut


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 27, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thats literally what makes his and my fwhr high except from the small nose since mine is wide.
> 
> i think its because he has a fringe haircut



You dont have a wide face it this traits? so you dont have this FHWR or is looking too close in the mirror / lens distortion


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You dont have a wide face it this traits? so you dont have this FHWR or is looking too close in the mirror / lens distortion


??

i have a short wide nose and compact midface +wide face giving me a high fwhr.

i literally measured my dimensions my fwhr is higher than his


----------



## Einon (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah,what an incel.
AmIRite?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 27, 2019)

Over said:


> He looks so dumb here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He looks like he's constantly getting his face beaten out by russian mobsters.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 27, 2019)

Golden Glass 1 said:


> If you seriously don’t see filler use between these pictures, and believe it’s all just natural face change, you’re on the kool aid.
> 
> Before (young and full of hope):
> View attachment 121064
> ...



for some people its all about fraud maxxing properly


----------



## Brandon10 (Sep 27, 2019)

He's extremely overrated and quite frankly only popular in PSL-like boards. From what I gather he's kind of a no-namer, if you ask people IRL most of them have never heard of him.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 27, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> He's extremely overrated and quite frankly only popular in PSL-like boards. From what I gather he's kind of a no-namer, if you ask people IRL most of them have never heard of him.



PSL-like boards is the ones that matter, arent they ?
I see pics of him in a big shopping mall here in Brasil.
he is very famous


----------



## john_cope (Sep 28, 2019)

of course he frauds. I noticed a girl named Kara Zwaanstra who has very similar eyes as Jordan. Nobody calls out women for this yet everybody hates Jordan Barrett for it.








she also photoshops her pics. specifically, she photoshops her nose narrower and her skull much narrower.


Brandon10 said:


> He's extremely overrated and quite frankly only popular in PSL-like boards. From what I gather he's kind of a no-namer, if you ask people IRL most of them have never heard of him.


You are by far one of the most deluded posters on this site.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 20, 2020)

How dare you Betray god


----------



## mr_lightsoff (Aug 20, 2020)

Over said:


> He looks so dumb here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lol he looks like some reserve player in the bundesliga


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 20, 2020)

Another thread wondering why Barrett looks uncanny/bad.

He lacks facial height due to very short nose and short ramus. This combined with excessive facial width looks bad. In addition, his thick and narrow lips add to his already feminine look.

Morph correcting these:


----------



## klamus (Aug 20, 2020)

I never cared for Barrett at all


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 20, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Another thread wondering why Barrett looks uncanny/bad.
> 
> He lacks facial height due to very short nose and short ramus. This combined with excessive facial width looks bad. In addition, his thick and narrow lips add to his already feminine look.
> 
> ...


Lol at the morph


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 20, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Lol at the morph


Care to say what you don’t like about it?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 20, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Care to say what you don’t like about it?


Long face looks horrible , all he needs is a slightly more pronouced ramus otherwise his face is legit perfect tbh


----------



## maxlooks (Aug 20, 2020)

he just need more chin length


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 20, 2020)

His face is too wide and his midface is too short

He looks like a giant alien baby.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 20, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Long face looks horrible , all he needs is a slightly more pronouced ramus otherwise his face is legit perfect tbh


Its all about ratios
His face is too short for its width


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 20, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Its all about ratios
> His face is too short for its width


I like how he looks now , because he does not look human instead he looks like a fucking fierce tiger or some shit but for appeal to women i get your morph i guess since they usually want someone resembling a human being jfl


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 20, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Long face looks horrible , all he needs is a slightly more pronouced ramus otherwise his face is legit perfect tbh


Doesn’t look horrible. Facial height is a masculine trait and his lack of it is part of why he looks a bit feminine.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 20, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Doesn’t look horrible. Facial height is a masculine trait and his lack of it is part of why he looks a bit feminine.


looks shit short face is much more aesthetic


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 20, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> looks shit short face is much more aesthetic


A 1.0-1.1 midface is aesthetic, but lacking facial height due to a short middle third and short ramus is not aesthetic. Neither is having above a 2.0 FWHR.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 20, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> A 1.0-1.1 midface is aesthetic, but lacking facial height due to a short middle third and short ramus is not aesthetic. Neither is having above a 2.0 FWHR.


what do you mean above 2,0 fwhr is ideal


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 20, 2020)

Over said:


> He looks so dumb here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Good thread


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 20, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> what do you mean above 2,0 fwhr is ideal


No it’s not idiot. 1.8-2.0 is ideal.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 20, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> No it’s not idiot. 1.8-2.0 is ideal.


major cope , wide faces / skulls mogs


----------



## MisterMercedes (Aug 20, 2020)

Wrong, hence why Barrett doesn’t have broad appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## nvck_pilled (Aug 20, 2020)

just finalfantasy max bro


----------

